# Ping bricht massiv ein



## meltdown90 (20. Juni 2012)

Erstmal 'Hi' hier in die Runde.

Mein Problem ist, dass ich trotz gutem Ping (~40ms) regelmäßig starke Einbrüche bei Onlinespielen (bis >1000ms) bemerke. Sehr stark wirkt sich das bei Tribes:Ascend aus, wo ich diese Einbrüche mindestens einmal pro Runde habe und das Spiel dadurch unspielbar für mich wird. Abgesehen von diesem Problem bin ich mit meiner Internetverbindung grundsätzlich zufrieden.


Leider kenne ich mich Netzwerktechnik nicht übermäßig gut aus, ich versuche aber mal kurz meinen Aufbau zu beschreiben:

An meinem PC bin ich via WLAN mit dem Router verbunden - hier habe ich die Probleme mit dem Ping.
An meinem Laptop bin ich auch via WLAN mit dem Router verbunden. Auch wenn er am selben Ort steht wie mein WLAN-Antenne habe ich keine Probleme mit dem Ping.

Auf dem PC läuft Win7 (64bit) am Laptop Win7 (32bit).


Was ich bereits versucht habe:

Ich habe die Netzwerkverbindung so eingestellt, dass nicht automatisch beim hochfahren mit dem Netzwerk verbunden wird.
Ich habe die Registryeinträge TcpAckFrequency und TCPNoDelay hinzugefügt und beide auf "1" gestellt.
Ich habe mehrer WLAN-Antennen getestet.

Das Problem blieb bei allen bestehen. Gefühlsmäßig würde ich sagen, dass die Registryänderung die Situation sogar verschlechtert haben.

Hat jemand von euch eine Idee was das Problem sein könnte? Vermutet ihr eher ein Software- oder Hardwareproblem?

Danke schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## ΔΣΛ (20. Juni 2012)

Versuche es mal mit einer Direkten Verbindung, wenn das Problem dann noch immer besteht liegt es am PC bzw am Empfänger.


----------



## meltdown90 (20. Juni 2012)

Werde ich morgen einmal versuchen den PC direkt an den Router anzuschließen. 

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist - ich weiß zwar nicht wie aussagekräftig das ist - aber die WLAN-Signalstärke auf meinem Laptop wird von Windows immer mit 4-5 Strichen von 5 dargestellt. An meinem PC habe ich 1-2 Striche von 5 mit der Bezeichnung "schlecht" bzw "ausreichend". Sowohl Laptop, als auch Antenne stehen am selben Ort.


----------



## Marule (20. Juni 2012)

sind noch andere teilnehmer in dem haushalt über den router online?


----------



## K3n$! (20. Juni 2012)

Das liegt schlichtweg am WLAN. 
Wird wahrscheinlich eine schlechte Verbindung sein, wodurch die Datenübertragungsrate niedrig ist und dadurch vielleicht mal die Daten nicht hinterher kommen und die Leitung überlastet. Außerdem werden da vielleicht auch mal ein oder zwei Pakete verloren gehen, wodurch natürlich auch mal Verbindungsprobleme entstehen. 
Steig wenn möglich auf LAN um oder nutze PowerLAN/DLAN.
Selbst letzteres sollte meiner Meinung nach immer noch deutlich besser sein, also WLAN zum Zocken zu nutzen.


----------



## meltdown90 (20. Juni 2012)

Ja es sind noch andere Teilnehmer im WLAN über den selben Router online - diese beeinflussen das Problem aber nicht.

Bzgl WLAN: Ich habe mir zunächst auch gedacht, dass am einfach daran liegt, dass ich eine schlechte Verbindung habe. Allerdings frage ich mich, warum es auf meinem Laptop jahrelang problemlos funktioniert hat und auf meinem neuen PC überhaupt nicht mehr geht. Am Laptop funktioniert die Verbindung auch weiterhin wunderbar - auch beim Spielen.

Edit:
DLAN ist bei mir nicht möglich, da in der Wohnung um 2 getrennte Stromkreise installiert sind. Kommt von einer Zusammenlegung zweier Wohnungen vor einigen Jahren.


----------



## K3n$! (20. Juni 2012)

Dann warten wir mal den Test mit LAN Kabel ab 
Testweise ping mal google über längere Zeit an:

Start -> Ausführen -> cmd -> ping -n 1000 google.de

Der pingt dann 1000 mal google an. 
Du kannst natürlich auch 500 wählen, wie du möchtest.
Interessant ist dann das Ergebnis unten.


----------



## meltdown90 (20. Juni 2012)

So hab google.de 500 mal angepingt:


```
Ping-Statistik für 173.194.39.87:
    Pakete: Gesendet = 500, Empfangen = 500, Verloren = 0
    (0% Verlust),
Ca. Zeitangaben in Millisek.:
    Minimum = 22ms, Maximum = 85ms, Mittelwert = 24ms
```

Zweimal hatte ich 85ms, das war aber weil ich gleichzeitig eine Website geladen habe.


----------



## K3n$! (21. Juni 2012)

Was hast du für eine DSL Leitung ?
Mit welcher Geschwindigkeit verbindet sich der Stick mit dem Router ?
Mir scheint es so, als wäre beim WLAN Stick ein Flaschenhals und wenn du zu viele Datenpakete anforderst, wie z.B. im Spiel, 
dann macht der Stick dicht und der Laufzeiten gehen extrem nach oben.


----------



## meltdown90 (21. Juni 2012)

Die DSL Leitung sollte 8 Mbps Download und 0.8 Mbps Upload liefern. Am Rechner via WLAN habe ich laut Speedtest.net 5.56 Mbps Dow-n, und 0.65 Mbps Upload sowie einen Ping von 23ms. Wie kann ich messen mit welcher Geschwindigkeit sich der Stick mit dem Router verbindet?


----------



## K3n$! (21. Juni 2012)

Das zeigt dir normalerweise Windows an, wenn du in den Details der WLAN Verbindung suchst.


----------



## meltdown90 (21. Juni 2012)

So gefunden - 12MBit/s wäre die Übertragungsrate. Ist das zu wenig für meine Internetverbindung?


----------



## K3n$! (21. Juni 2012)

Das ist im Netzwerk relativ wenig.
Das reicht zwar für deine Bandbreite, aber im Allgemeinen kann das der Grund für deine Probleme sein.


----------

